# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  At Vinçenc Malaj

## NoName

*Gjurmuesi i së vërtetës*


Në vargun e albanologëve mendimtarë të kohëve moderne hyn edhe i ndjeri, At Vinçenc Malaj.
Vepra e tij shkencore Kuvendi i Arbënit 1703, tanimë i është nënshtruar analizave dhe vlerësimeve shkencore. Vepra është përkthyer në shqip nga muzikologo u mirënjohur studiuesi prof. Tonin Zadeja. Studiues të tjerë para Malaj-t, janë marrë me këtë ngjarje historike të shekullit XVIII, duke analizuar aspekte të veçanta, ku mbizotërojnë ato gjuhësore, ndërsa në veprën e tij, Malaj përpiqet të nxjerrë në pah vlerat e këtij Sinodi me karakter juridik - kishtar dhe doktrinar, në pikëpamje historike, linguistike dhe shkencore (Klajd Kapinova, Mes Kryqit e Atdheut, Shkodër, 2000, fq. 264). 
Atë Vinkoja (sikurse e thërrisnin të gjithë me dashamirësi), ishte vazhdues I asaj plejade klerikësh, që deri në frymën e fundit të jetës së tyre menduan për dijen, librin, kulturën. At Gjergj Fishta, sipas bashkëvëllezërve të tij, ndërsa ndodhej në shtratin e vdekjes, në mënyrë të posaçme na linte porositë për Bibliotekën Françeskane, këndi më i dashur i jetës së tij, At Justin Rrota solli në Shqipëri të fotokopjuar në vitin 1929, Mesharin e françeskanit At Gjon Buzukut: At Vinçenc Prennushi i dha emrin dhe e përktheu; albanologu At Zef Valentini, italian me zemër shqiptare e shkriu vetën në biblioteka të ndryshme evropiane për të nxjerrë dokumente tepër të vlefshme historike etj. Kontributi i At Vinçenc Malaj në fushën e bibliotekarisë është i shumëanshëm. Malaj krijoi vlera me të cilat duhet të krenohet shkenca shqiptare e bibliotekarisë.

----------

